# Rotating to Nature's Logic for the first time



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I had first heard of Nature's Logic by downloading the booklet from Susan Thixton on her recommended foods list. Most of her choices are pretty expensive :wacko: but NL looked intriguing.

I've never fed millet before and also the 'yeast culture' concerns me a bit (my bichon is sensitive to brewer's yeast, or so I suspect!) But I also really like that there's no artificial anything in there. Not even vitamin/mineral mix!

I tried a can for my nearly toothless chihuahua and not only did she LOVE it (the other dogs wanted some too!) but her poops were amazing! LOL They're already small because she's only 3 lbs but they were even smaller and more 'raw' poop like. No odor.

Anyway, i've got about 2 weeks left of Fromm Beef Frittata (I wish they would just come up with normal names LOL) and they will transition onto NL. I did give them a sample of the kibble. The kibble pieces are the same size as Fromm's. Very small.

Anyone try/feed this? I don't see many reviews or chatter about it, and the food "looks" really good, just have to see how mine do on it. I got the lamb fare.

I also feed canned, and cooked toppers and RMBs for teeth health.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been using the chicken dry for Gingerband I have an assortment of their canned as well. She's doing well on it. I have a bag of both sardine and venison out in the breezeway to use next. Can you let me know how your possibly yeast sensitive dog does on it, please!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I will, and it will only take about a week to find out! 
Glad to hear yours are doing well on it, though. I find it very intriguing!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I will, and it will only take about a week to find out!
> Glad to hear yours are doing well on it, though. I find it very intriguing!


If you need small kibble, NL is that as well.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I had first heard of Nature's Logic by downloading the booklet from Susan Thixton on her recommended foods list. Most of her choices are pretty expensive :wacko: but NL looked intriguing.
> 
> 
> Anyone try/feed this?


Do you have a link to get to her recommended foods list?
I have never fed it. I try to keep my pups at or under 30% protein. I don't know why I just do.
Hope it works for you!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

It should be on Truth about Pet Food somewhere. I'd dig more for you but I'm on the road currently. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

Scarlett is just finishing up her first bag of the Venison formula. So far so good! She transitioned very smoothly onto it from Acana Grasslands. I love how easy it is to be able to rotate meat formulas with this food...I'll be trying the Chicken or Lamb one next with her  I really like this food!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Shamrockmommy said:


> It should be on Truth about Pet Food somewhere. I'd dig more for you but I'm on the road currently. ��


You have to pay a small amount for it though.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

I've thought of trying that one too a few days ago.


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

I've been out looking for this brand of dog food and I can't seem to find it anywhere. Can anyone tell me what stores sell it? PetSmart and PetCo obviously don't sell it here in my area, and so far, I haven't found it at Tractor Supply or any other specialty pet store.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

K9Sandy said:


> I've been out looking for this brand of dog food and I can't seem to find it anywhere. Can anyone tell me what stores sell it? PetSmart and PetCo obviously don't sell it here in my area, and so far, I haven't found it at Tractor Supply or any other specialty pet store.


Store Locator


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

K9Sandy said:


> I've been out looking for this brand of dog food and I can't seem to find it anywhere. Can anyone tell me what stores sell it? PetSmart and PetCo obviously don't sell it here in my area, and so far, I haven't found it at Tractor Supply or any other specialty pet store.


i have to order it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm always switching kibble (badg to bag). i keep a variety of can food on hand
because can food is one of the toppings i use. Nature's Logic is one of the brands
in my rotation.


----------



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah I order it off of chewy...no one near me supplies it


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Starting transition now, no problems with tummies. I did some reading about the food, does anyone think the phosphorus is too high at 1.3%? Dr Doolittle?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

So here's my update. I had a big problem with the dogs water gorging after eating- and this is on top of me adding water and canned food to the dry. I took it back today. Plus got a very odd/shady answer from the company when I asked about the phosphorus level so I don't feel like I can trust them, unfortunately.


----------



## pugtown (Nov 21, 2013)

Mine eat the rabbit, lamb, sardine, duck and beef variety. I usually feed 2 or 3 different kibbles at once along with different wet toppers. I haven't noticed anything odd. We like it. For the poster who is looking for around 30% protein, I use Brothers Complete Beef and Egg. You have to order from their website. It's a very small family owned business. I also use Nutrisource grain free Lamb (28%). I can find this on-line and at the feed stores.


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

Does anyone know what their Ash content is? I emailed them but haven't gotten a response yet. I am rotating my aussie onto this as the Farmina AC just isn't agreeing with her. I even tried lowering the about of food. She is doing really well on the duck/salmon.


----------

